# One cockatiel and two budgies together?



## Heather_(: (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey there! Sorry if this is in the wrong section, didnt really know where to put it but basically...

Im considering getting a cockatiel however i have two budgies and the cockatiel would be kept in the same room as the budgies and will be out flying around the room with the two budgies, although they will be in seperate cages i dont want to get a cockatiel if its life will be made **** by two irritating budgies, or the other way around...

I had my first budgie (paulie) for around half a year to year, then i got him a female friend (summer) and they were bestfriends immediatly, summer is fun and playful but relys on paulie... (example: if i go to get summer on my finger she will fly of, so i get paulie on my finger infront of her and she then trusts that its safe, shes done if since i got her, shes lovely though  ) anyways sometimes paulie likes to sit on his own and can get irritated by summer or me if we interact with him, sometimes i feel like i took his cage of him by putting a another bird in... But when i got her they immediatly shared the food and he was very excited to meet another budgie again, opinions??

So back on topic if got a cockatiel and gave him his own cage but in the same room and allowed to fly with the budgies would this be wrong, would this upset paulie? Or would summer be attracted to him? Ive heard of budgies and cockatiels mating (but no hybrids) or preening and worry if paulie would get jealous as they are kind of a couple, they cuddle up and sleep together, they preen and kiss and do everything together, but what if she went of with the cockatiel, or if paulie went of with the cockatiel if the cockatiel was a girl...i probably sound really rediculus but im just doing my research before i get one, i dont want my birds upset or any fighting!

Sooo sorry for this being so long, but i needed to ask you experts, so any opinions? 

Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They can be in the same room together but if you let them out together you need to be in the room with them. Leaving them alone is dangerous to all three of them. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104 Check out this sticky for more info.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, be sure to quarantine your new bird from your current birds!

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10824


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can but make sure u supervise them because budgies like to preen a lot and when the budgies preen the cockatiel he will get irritated and start to fight with them


----------



## Heather_(: (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, also would it be okay to mix 2 female budgies in with my male and female for flight time? Ive heard my female wll fight with the females over the male?

Thanks again


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

We have two budgies and one cockatiel. They get along for the most part. They hang out all day together but sleep in separate cages. They're all boys. 

We didn't know about quarantining when we brought the tiel home and wanted them to be friends immediately, but it took about a year before the budgies would play with him. Now they're inseparable.


----------



## Heather_(: (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks claire  great hearing from someone who has done it themselves, your birds are beautiful


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I have 2 budgies and now 2 tiels. They haven't met yet but I know for a fact my girl budgie is pushy and bossy to my boy budgie and soon they will share the bird room. I have decided to let the budgies have the morning out of the cage and the tiels have the afternoon unless I'm there. It's my girl budgie I don't trust. Don't think my boy would harm a fly but you never know. 
It's kind of nice having these 2 types of birds since don't they come from the same general area in the wild? Eat similar diets so I don't have to make completely different mixes for each of them.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heather_(: (Jan 6, 2013)

yes, i wanted something a little bigger... but not as big as a parrot, id be scared of the biting  thanks everyone again


----------



## vinay (Oct 11, 2012)

I have 12 budgies , a cockatiel and a lovebird . My cockatiel seems to hate all of my other birds . He prefers to be by himself . He does tolerate the odd budgie coming round to him , if the budgie gets too close he hisses and postures . Hes never attacked anyone until now but I do not risk letting them out together . He likes watching them but finds them too annoying  .


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Most tiels have a personal bubble that they don't like invaded and budgies do not understand this, which is where the issues come in. And girl budgies are pushier than boy budgies as well. Its all about knowing your birds and what they can handle.


----------

